

Breeding Entrepreneurs - juanriaza
http://ivan.pedrazas.me/?p=196

======
rdl
There is zero bread related content in this article. I am disappointed. I was
hoping for someone opening a bakery startup, and fearful of something
involving breaded entrepreneur-fingers in a cannibalistic way, but saw
neither.

~~~
ipedrazas
Lol very true!

Thing is... children go through loads of bread :)

------
spindritf
_I could see he lost interest quickly “makes no sense, dad… I cannot put a
different price to any toy, I will need two lists, one for my toys and one for
the children”_

He had the right idea. Put the same price on all toys and steer customers
towards the items where the profit-to-quality ratio is appropriate (ie. the
ones he'd like himself).

Charge based on value, not cost!

